# Kabel BW Horizon + extra Router



## mjay88 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Bin von der Telekom zu Kabel BW gewechselt 
Habe seit gestern das ...Kabel BW 3play plus 120..Paket angeschlossen bekommen 

Nun habe ich ein Problem mit dieser Horizon Box 
Ist es möglich einen extra Router als WLAN geber anzuschließen
da das WLAN von Hoirzon grotten schlecht ist ;/

Vllt hat mir jemand paar Tipps wie ich das am besten machen kann? 
bzw wenn es geht ...welchen Router könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


gruß
mjay88


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Januar 2015)

Du kannst jeden handelsüblichen Router an das Gerät von Kabel BW anschließen.

Alternativ könntest du mal fragen, ob die noch die Fritzbox 6360 im Programm haben.
Die gehören ja auch zu Unitymedia, und als ich damals bei dem Verein war, hatte ich von denen die Fritzbox 6360.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es möglich ist, sich selbst ein 6360 zu holen und das dann selber einzurichten.
(Ist halt direkt mit Kabelmodem - spart man sich ein weiteres Gerät)


----------



## mjay88 (8. Januar 2015)

Muss ich mal anfragen  danke dir

Jetz bin ich ein Stockwerk über dem horizon und habe wunderbar empfang^^
Hatte früher bei 1&1 ne Fritz hat mir immer rumgesponnen aber ich weiß nicht so wie heute diese geräte davon sind

suche nach einem router mit Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac

Okay habe an ein ASUS modell gedacht  
WLAN & Netzwerk - RT-AC68U - ASUS
das ich mir holen würde 

bzw. WLAN & Netzwerk - RT-AC87U - ASUS


----------



## DarkSniper (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
es gibt auch Extra W Lan Antennen die werden per RJ 45 Lan Anschluß angebunden welche können sogar POE ( Power over Ethehernet) vorausetzung ist  das der Switch auch POE kann. 
Da mit braucht man nur eine Leitung verlegen das RJ 45 Kabel. 

Gruß der Dark.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (9. Januar 2015)

Also wie ich das sehe, kann man mit einigen AVM Routern sogar das Fernsehsignal auf mobile Geräte (Handys, Tablets usw.) übertragen.
Ich habe halt bisher immer AVM Produkte bevorzugt, weil dabei so viele zusätzlichen Dienste an die Hand gegeben werden.
Besonders vermisse ich bei meinem aktuellen Telekom Router die Funktion, dass man nicht darüber faxen kann (Direkt aus Word o.ä. ohne Faxgerät).
Würde mir halt das Faxgerät und somit Strom sparen. (Ich hab ein Thermo Fax)


----------



## mjay88 (9. Januar 2015)

Dann hab ich noch ne Frage meine Horizon Box ist ein Stockwerk unter mir 
Wenn ich mir jetzt n Router hole kann ich diesen auch oben in meinem Stockwerk halten oder muss dieser via WAN angeschlossen neben der Horizon Box stehen


----------

